# prime-run : Run programs on the discrete nVidia video card

## pti-rem

Joyeuses fêtes  :Smile: 

```
[*N]  >> x11-misc/prime-run (1.0): Run programs on the discrete nVidia video card
```

J'en ai les babines qui salivent...

Ça va être un beau cadeau !!

Trop bien

édition : Je me demande après coup ce que j'ai été inventer là... Je me dois de me documenter davantage et d'expérimenter.

----------

